# Mac downloads



## snowytheboy (Nov 1, 2004)

Just bought an imac for the first time and if I try to download anything it throws up an error message 'no such device or address'. Anybody know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What are you using for downloading? Is there any other information in the message? Can you download from another site?


----------



## snowytheboy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Mac Downloads*

When the computer tells me I cannot display something because I dont have the software installed and it directs me to a site for the download and I press the down load button all I get is the error message I mentioned. This happens no matter what I try to download or where I try to download from.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

If you can, try downloading from another program. Also, check the preferences. Maybe the downloads are aimed at a folder that you cannot download to or doesn't exist. When installed Internet Explorer on my old tower it decided to select the trash as my downloads folder.


----------



## snowytheboy (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi

I changed the target folder and tried again - for just a second I got the message 'waiting for data' but then it reverts to 'no such device or address'.
I am new to Macs so its probably something simple I am doing wrong.


----------

